

Java is not JavaScript - tell your friends - aynlaplant
http://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2013/01/16/java-is-not-javascript-tell-your-friends/

======
mistercow
Sometimes I feel like the idiotic marketing decision to name it "JavaScript"
is never going to stop haunting us. The only ways out are for 1) Java to die
(not going to happen), 2) JS to die (not going to happen), or 3) everybody to
start calling it ECMAScript (probably not going to happen).

~~~
TillE
Never is a long time. Java is in a strange, precarious situation already, and
JavaScript won't last forever as the only option for client-side scripting.
It'll slowly fade from relevance once there's a better option.

~~~
chii
Java is in no way in a precarious situation! its one of the most popular
enterprise language. Just because the cool kids these days think java is lame
because they've got their ruby and node.js, doesn't mean java is dying at all.
And i m saying this even tho i dislike oracle.

~~~
runn1ng
Yes, but java applets ARE in precarious situation and they rarely work at all.

The only time I have seen a java applet recently was on a website with ATARI
emulator (I guess it still wasn't ported to JavaScript and/or Flash).

~~~
chii
you are correct. I also have mentally struck applets from memory, and so to me
they no longer exist ;)

...except that there are stock trading software that is written as java
applets...sigh...

------
MatthewPhillips
Tell recruiters, I keep getting calls for Struts jobs and I have to tell them
I know nothing about that.

~~~
gokulk
Oh God the recruiters. What types of Java Scripts do you know.

------
brudgers
Disabling Java slightly reduces my security risk when browsing the web.

Disabling Javascript slightly reduces my security risk when browsing the web
and greatly reduces my privacy risk. It's just that tracking people across the
web is common to the point it is ignored...and it is amazing how many websites
are better without it.

~~~
acchow
Most websites aren't very good without JS...

~~~
artmageddon
I use NoScript in Firefox. You can white-list the sites that want you to use
JavaScript, and deny the ones that don't. I'll white-list HN, Reddit, Gmail,
etc. but if I go to a site that isn't Facebook which suddenly requires me to
enable Facebook's Javascript code, for who knows what reason, I'm not allowing
that code to run in that session.

To more directly answer your question, yes, many sites will not be very good
with JS turned off, but I can decide whether that site is using or not.

~~~
untog
I prefer a solution like <https://disconnect.me/> \- disables
Facebook/Google/etc JS scripts but lets the site use JS otherwise.

~~~
exodust
Nice one. I didn't know about this. Looking now at the video they link to:
<http://youtu.be/BK_E3Bjpe0E>

------
dropdownmenu
I have to explain this difference to my dad about once a week.

Can't we just start calling javascript awesomescript?

------
jtanderson
Unfortunately, many of my non-developer/computer science friends make this
confusion disturbingly often. All things considered, it's pretty
understandable mistake. Look at Clojure/Clojurescript; though not a great
analogy, it shows that such a name similarity definitely implies a
relationship other than "it has similar syntax."

------
Tloewald
It's actually surprising how many technical people think that they're either
the same, or javascript is closely related, perhapx a "lite" version. Then
there are the JS frameworks that try to make coding in JavaScript more like
coding im Java...

~~~
yuhong
This reminds me that they did deliberately try to make JavaScript look like
Java, but again it is for mostly marketing purposes.

------
dougk16
Let's just hope Go! doesn't suddenly become popular...

~~~
archgoon
Only an issue if Go becomes popular as well.

EDIT: Must have missed the headlines where Go was the new java.

------
arundavid
I my view, most non-technical people thinks 'Javascript is Java'.. not 'Java
is Javascript' as given in the title.

